# Ph controllers



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Getting a used 120g tank this weekend that will also come with everything the tank had in it or attached to it. This includes quite a few plants and a CO2 system. I "think" I got it figured for the initial setup, although I think the learning curve will be very steep.

Those that are using injected CO2 and not a Ph controller, are you also using buffer additives to keep the ph swings from occuring? Or will frequent water changes naturally keep that from occuring?

Is a ph controller the better way to go?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I only use a Ph controller(got a milwaukee SM122 or something like that just collecting dust,wink wink) with my pressurized system, I started with the milwaukee controller now I have a digital aquatics SL1 controller.

I find using the controller better because not only does the swing get eliminated you can stabilize your Ph with it. I keep a constant 28ppm in my 210 @ 6.4Ph


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I would setup the tank with lotsa plants and not use the co2 system.

Then see how it goes.

my .02


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

without Co2 on that big tank could be a nightmare for algae.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

WhiteDevil said:


> I only use a Ph controller(got a milwaukee SM122 or something like that just collecting dust,wink wink) with my pressurized system, I started with the milwaukee controller now I have a digital aquatics SL1 controller.
> 
> I find using the controller better because not only does the swing get eliminated you can stabilize your Ph with it. I keep a constant 28ppm in my 210 @ 6.4Ph


How come you switched controllers? Did you not like the first one? What makes the other one any better?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

the DA reefkeeper controllers are the poo.

Its alot of controllers in one unit, temp,ph,orp,light timerssalinity,auto top off and wavemakers,ect. It blows the milwaukee unit away.
this is the one I use.
Digital Aquatics


----------

